# Guppy gave birth!



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

So my guppy gave birth today... Only 4 actually made it! Still having them in their breeding tank. So how long do I have to wait until I can put the fry back into the main tank? (seems like a stupid question)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

till they are big enough not to be eatin. So..maybe when they're half an inch or bigger?


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

From my experience about 3 weeks. If you feed them 2-4 times a day.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since you have an angelfish in the tank , i would suggest you wait until the fry are as big as the adults...or they will be snacks..i keep my guppies in a separate tank..only other fish are cories and small plecos...lots of floating plants...females are not removed...the fry are born and take refuge in the plants......kind of how it happens in nature....


----------

